# Jensen Beach



## OChunter375 (Mar 27, 2011)

Going to be in Jensen Beach the rest of the week. Plan on hitting the Snook Nook when I'm in town for some bait and knowledge. Anyone fishing over that way lately? I plan on going off the beach and other shore points. Any advice? Thanks guys.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

been slow, but you may get lucky.....cleaner water will produce more action......clam/fishbites......good luck


----------



## OChunter375 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks. Yesterday the surf was rough. Today it was better. I caught a Jack and sea trout using a gold spoon on the outgoing tide. Hopefully tomorrow will be better yet.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

last few years the fall weather has been awful...too warm, too summer like, and the fish are not moving south....in any numbers.......last year my first pompano wasn't until mid November....looking similar so far this year.....lots of blues in the surf if that is your target fish.....


----------



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

"Jensen Beach" is good choice hitting the Snook Nook but I don't think this is right time, What exact time you are going ?


----------

